# Farmhouse Table and Benches project complete...



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I was going to post this upon completion but forgot. I put it all together and finished over a couple weekends before Thanksgiving. It is not perfect and my first wood project pretty much but it is a "farmhouse" table so "rustic" is what I like to call my work.

I made some changes but for the most part the plans are spot on great. We wanted seating for 10 (4 on each bench, chair put at each end) so I used uncut 2x8x10's instead of 2x10x8's for the table top. I used uncut 2x6x8's for the tops of the benches. Everything is screwed together, no nails. All plain cheap yellow pine.

The stain I used was Minwax Provencial, 3 coats. Then I used Helmsman Spar Varnish for outdoors, 3 coats sanding with 000 steel wool in between coats.

Equipment I used was a miter saw, cordless and corded drill, and hand sanders.

Table:
http://ana-white.com/2012/06/plans/fancy-x-farmhouse-table
http://www.shanty-2-chic.com/2012/06/fancy-x-farmhouse-table.html

Benches:
http://ana-white.com/2012/09/plans/fancy-x-farmhouse-bench

Total cost for all materials when done was just south of $300 - wood, screws, wood filler, sanding supplies, stain, and varnish.

If I had the patience and skill to complete this by myself, ANYBODY CAN.

My finished table and benches:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool. Looks great.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

that is amazing


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

all "by yourself?"


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

My parents had a table similar to that and I have many fond memories setting around it eating and fellow shipping. Great project and a memory builder.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice job it looks great.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It looks really good except I think you need about three holes for the crawfish head chunkers!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great IJ.....had no idea you "inside" people built your own furniture......


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice job, it looks great. Congrats!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats nice. I dont think my level of patience would allow me to do this. Especially the sanding and coatings.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very very nice job!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

thanks everyone!



speckle-catcher said:


> all "by yourself?"


 thank you for helping me make some initial cuts on your saw and loaning the sanders (I found my sander recently)



Brete said:


> Looks great IJ.....had no idea you "inside" people built your own furniture......


Well, there was one picked out in the magazine and about to be ordered... did you know they make similar tables for $5,000 and above? LMAO I put a stop to that.



bearwhiz said:


> Thats nice. I dont think my level of patience would allow me to do this. Especially the sanding and coatings.


Trust me, you will have all the encouragement you need to complete this project if you are married and she wants it done.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Came out great


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

good job. Looks like a great first project. That's the only kind of "real" table that my grandparents had at their farm, and there were lots of great meals and family time around that table.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good I just made the same one for my dining room, but I made it 7ft instead of 8. I'm on my second coat of poly.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Great Job buddy!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> Looks good I just made the same one for my dining room, but I made it 7ft instead of 8. I'm on my second coat of poly.


cool.. when did you start it? Post some pics of the finished product. It's cool that you can customize any way. I'd like to have made my top similar to another users submitted photos where it was squared up around the edges, more rigid and able to not have any potential warpage after years of use. The good thing is a new top can always be put on it. Unscrew and rescrew.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I moved the boards around several time to get them straight then belt sanded them flush. Ill post up pics. I'm almost done.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Looks great IJ!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Table*

Here is the one i did. Im not a big fan of the stain, but thats what the ol wife wanted so it goes. Now the fun part begins with finding the chairs for the dining room!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Table*

Got it through the door!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that's cool.. the burning idea is neat.


----------

